# Okay, I'm kind of a dummy (Masa Harina)



## Jeni78 (Jan 19, 2011)

I needed some for a chili recipe and now I have an entire bag. I probably could have subbed flour, but no, I went and bought a bag of something I don't know what to do with...

Ideas??? Recipes???


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 19, 2011)

You can make corn tortillas.  It might work in place of cornmeal for tamale pie.

Barbara


----------



## chopper (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow...I had to google that one.  Never heard of it.  I guess you could make a bunch of tortillas or something???


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 19, 2011)

Tamales!!!!!!!!!

They freeze well too.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 19, 2011)

Is it the instant brand?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2011)

Tamales, corn tortillas!  If all else fails, plastic bag it and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 19, 2011)

I did the same thing, Jeni, and now I have a lifetime supply for chili.  There's just no substitution quite like Masa Harina for chili.  I made tamales once (all by myself) and I'll *never* be doing that again.....OMG one of the worse experience of my life that lasted till 3am. I hear it's fun with a group, but I'll pass.  I think it will keep dang near forever if it's taken care of properly......think I'll just will it to my kids.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I did the same thing, Jeni, and now I have a lifetime supply for chili. There's just no substitution quite like Masa Harina for chili. I made tamales once (all by myself) and I'll *never* be doing that again.....OMG one of the worse experience of my life that lasted till 3am. I hear it's fun with a group, but I'll pass. I think it will keep dang near forever if it's taken care of properly......think I'll just will it to my kids.


 
Tamales are a lot more fun with a group Kayelle.  I had the same experience of trying to do them on my own.  It took me almost three days, I had to sleep sometime


----------



## Jeni78 (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay - good to know on the tamales...almost went in that direction. 

YES it is the instant kind, I had to look...does that make things better?

I'm so glad I'm not the only one...thank you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeni78 said:


> Okay - good to know on the tamales...almost went in that direction.
> 
> YES it is the instant kind, I had to look...does that make things better?
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one...thank you!


 
It just reduces the cooking time, if it doesn't have any extra ingredients in it, I.e. baking powder, salt...you can use it as a flour.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeni78 said:


> Okay - good to know on the tamales...almost went in that direction.
> 
> YES it is the instant kind, I had to look...does that make things better?
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one...thank you!



I use the instant when I make Tamales. It's ready to go as soon as you are. Easier to work with. Refrigerates and freezes well.

I mix the Maseca ( Masa) with the dry ingredients first. Then add the cooking oil. Slowly add warm chicken broth. It makes the dough easier to spread if your making Tamales. I love making those. It's not that time consuming once you get the process down. Use the dough when it's room temp. 

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> I use the instant when I make Tamales. It's ready to go as soon as you are. Easier to work with. Refrigerates and freezes well.
> 
> I mix the Maseca ( Masa) with the dry ingredients first. Then add the cooking oil. Slowly add warm chicken broth. It makes the dough easier to spread if your making Tamales. I love making those. _*It's not that time consuming once you get the process down*_. Use the dough when it's room temp.
> 
> Munky.


 
Yes, "Miss Got It All Together" It's getting the process down that takes awhile!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, "Miss Got It All Together" It's getting the process down that takes awhile!



HAHAA!!

You know it took me a few times on my own to get it right.
I never have a pack of people around me when there's work to be done. It was spreading the Masa that got me every time! Actually hated that part it was so time consuming.
I wised up fast ( mostly out of desperation) to spread it into the husks with a tough spatula that wouldn't bend. Hold the smaller end and wipe it on. Got that even layer from end to end. Side to side. Thickness depends on who's eating it. I prefer a medium. Stacked them in a pile. Set it aside. Scrape up the excess off the board add it back to the bowl. When your done go back and add the filling. Wrap and steam.

Lil Miss Got It Down! 

How's that? 

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> HAHAA!!
> 
> You know it took me a few times on my own to get it right.
> I never have a pack of people around me when there's work to be done. It was spreading the Masa that got me every time! Actually hated that part it was so time consuming.
> ...


 
Great!  Thanks for the tips!  How thick is the masa...I mean how spreadable.  Next time, I'm going to pipe the filling in too, will save me some headaches.  I only have enough room to set 6 up at a time.  ARRGH!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 20, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great!  Thanks for the tips!  How thick is the masa...I mean how spreadable.  Next time, I'm going to pipe the filling in too, will save me some headaches.  I only have enough room to set 6 up at a time.  ARRGH!



It will be thick. The dough will feel very soft. Easily spread. Can't miss it. Tough dough is tough dough..
If the doughs not sticking to the wrapper while your evening it out. It's too thick. I add a little more warmed broth until I get it right. 

Make a trial one and adjust it where it's needed.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> It will be thick. The dough will feel very soft. Easily spread. Can't miss it. Tough dough is tough dough..
> If the doughs not sticking to the wrapper while your evening it out. It's too thick. I add a little more warmed broth until I get it right.
> 
> Make a trial one and adjust it where it's needed.
> ...


 
Thanks...it about drives me to distraction...some of mine were almost see-through.  But, by then I was past caring, just trying to get them done.  It's a good thing they tasted good!


----------



## Hoot (Jan 20, 2011)

I did the same thing...bought a bag of masa harina and thought I would never run out again.....wrong!!
I reckon some folks might say it is sacrilege, but I discovered that masa harina makes wonderful cornbread. Here at Casa de Hoot, we make three or four different kinds of cornbread. We make a large pone in a very shallow skillet, other times we will fry smaller, thicker pones, we make deep fried hushpuppies and we bake various versions of cornbread.
Now I must admit, I haven't tried masa harina in baked cornbread, but for the fried versions, masa harina has a wonderful flavor. My Mom used to say it tasted like cornbread they had when she was a young'un. 
I reckon sooner or later I will try it in baked cornbread.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2011)

I've used it in potato pancakes (the kind made with mashed potatoes, egg, flour and seasoning) in place of the AP flour and it added a bit more flavor to the pancake. 
I imagine I'll still have some in the cupboard when I am no longer around, but it's another use.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 20, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Jeni78* 

 
_Okay - good to know on the tamales...almost went in that direction. 
____________________________
Haa Haaa Haaa Jeni........after reading monkey and PF's posts, are you now even *more* convinced to *not *be making tamale's?? Told ya. 

I leave tamale making to those families who've had it down for generations, and I buy from them.  At Christmas I bought a dozen delicious tamale's from a neighbor for $20.00. I would have wanted to charge $20 for *each* of mine with all the time and frustration. 
_


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Originally Posted by *Jeni78*
> 
> 
> _Okay - good to know on the tamales...almost went in that direction. _
> ...


 

Tamales are fun...and good...and time consuming  If there were any good places to buy them around here I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 21, 2011)

Messy to make too, I'll bet.


----------

